# Some more Juniper milling



## Brmorgan (Nov 6, 2009)

A couple weeks ago I did a Juniper tree takedown for one of our lawn care customers. It was probably the biggest Junipers I've seen around here - the largest trunk was about 12" diameter and 35 feet tall or so, and the other was about 9" and 25 feet tall. It was growing fairly close to the house so they wanted it taken down. I've never really done a takedown job but it wasn't a very big tree, and heck, I was drooling over the wood, so I thought I'd give 'er a try. Took Dad and I a bit longer than your average pro arborist, but we got it done safely and without any damage. The retired fella that owns the house does Intarsia on the side, and wanted the bottom 6' of the largest trunk for that. After I told him I had an Alaskan mill and could take care of it for him, he was ecstatic. He said he was really only hoping to get 3 good 8" wide boards and I could have everything else, though he might ask for more later. No problem!

Tonight I got around to milling it up for him. The sun's setting pretty early now since DST changed last weekend (5 PM or so), so I milled it up in front of the house in the driveway, under the dual spotlights. Not quite as much light as I'm used to work with, but it went pretty well. More than one car going by on the road slowed down on the way by though! Here's how things went:






Since it's a small, short log, it was easier to just set up the vertical mill jig for the initial cut. The 066 almost feels like overkill in a log this size, but it sure saves some time.





First light slab cut off.





Second board off. I'm just flitch cutting it to save the most wood possible. The different grain patterns are an asset for the intended use anyway.


----------



## Brmorgan (Nov 6, 2009)

All was going swimmingly until:






Hit a bloody 3/32" diameter nail. Did quite a number on the little low-profile chain's cutters. I didn't even feel it, but I instantly couldn't cut a thing no matter how hard I pushed. I had to dismount the saw & do a significant filing job which took a few cutters back quite a bit. I should say that I fully expected to hit something at some point, since that tree had been a yard tree for about 40 years. Lucky I didn't hit more.





I ended up with 6 decent boards and a couple smaller slabs that will yield some nice small pieces. 





A closer view of the largest pieces. Since it was rather dark out I was forced to use a flash, which washes out a bit of the color.

Wish you guys could smell this stuff... It's fun to mill. Now I need to find out if the guy wants me to throw 'em in the kiln box before taking them over.


----------



## Coalsmoke (Nov 6, 2009)

I never knew juniper had color in it like that. Mind you, you're the first I know of to mill a decorative yard juniper around here. Nice looking wood. I bought a wood wizard, or is it a metal wizard, or wizard magic something or rather. Anyways, its a metal detecting wand from Lee Valley, worth the $80 or so in my opinion. I only use it on yard logs mind you, never hit anything metal in a bush tree yet, probably hit a bullet now tomorrow for saying that.


----------



## deeker (Nov 6, 2009)

Great pics, I wonder if it is a "hybred" juniper. Utah has the Mt. Juniper which is almost identical to WRC or ERC, some cross breeds look like the one you just cut.

The vanilla color in the heartwood. Beautiful. The wood carvers love to make cowboy boots and small bears with wood of that color.

Kevin

Here is a pic of Ut Mt. Juniper wood.











And a board of what we use for fence posts. And call juniper.


----------

